

Is Test First Development Still Relevant? - variedthoughts
http://pythontesting.net/agile/test-first-programming/

======
variedthoughts
Test First seems to be more focused on functional testing. This makes it
closer to "executable specification" than many of the flavors of unit test
focused TDD.

